# Project speaker #1



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My neighbor,who knows Im in the AV biz, recently approached me and asked me about upgrading his 20yr old Radio Shack tower speakers.... well to make a long story short, I took off the speaker grill and half of the surround foam fell out onto the ground.... my only answer was uhhhh hmmm....let's build you some new speakers....I toured him through Parts Express and we soon had our 3 way list on order....I didnt really have a specific design or paramaters in mind other than trying to use what I had read reviews about.... so the parts included

DAYTON CLASSIC 10" woofer
HiVi 6" Mid
Vifa 1" Ring Radiating tweet
Dayton Xover

The core was a 30x12x12 tower...I decided to use the upper 1/3 chamber for the HiVi mid....this worked out really well.....dont mind the picture, I did use some real resonance baffling material - not the old pillows :sneeky:the sound is really impressive in the mid and upper mid frequencies....piano and vocals sound very smooth and non fatiguing .... bass was tight but seemed compressed below 50hz....Im just too used to hearing my 2x13 JL audio subs.... anyway he was very pleased with the outcome though its not a ""showroom finish" they also look pretty good.....:bigsmile:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I imagine there are are pretty serious upgrade from the old RS speakers! :T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would imagine he is exstatic with his new speakers compared to the old Radio Shack ones. I can't even imagine how bad they must have sounded even with good surrounds.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your not far from wrong , the RS "boxes" sounded bloody awful....turns out the 10 in woofer was just a passive radiator , not that it would have made any difference considering it had no surround foam left.....

So we gave it a hefty listening test and the mid and upper midrange was the first quality he noticed as well... I imagine they need some break in... He also had some other "box" speakers by APPLAUSE.... The surround on the 12's was as you guessed it - mush. So we ordered those from PE and they should just drop in... 

After ordering those he decided to get a new HDTV for the Living room so we headed off to FRY's and I recommended the LG 60 in plasma on sale for $948....And we spent the rest of the day setting that up with various sources and even an Off air antennae (not a joy to set up)...... He and his wife are retired so now they have a fantastic media room .....mission accomplished


----------

